# I'm an old school fan--will I like X & Y?



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

I played the original games and the show was my crack for a few years there. I really never got into any of the games after Red and Blue and a little of Yellow. There's probably like a million pokemon with tons of evolutions and new types of and all of that stuff so what I am wondering is how does this game rate with the players who have been there since the start? 

I kind of want to play it but at the same time I don't want to be disappointed or have another RPG that I just don't care about (I'm looking at you FF 13). What are your experiences?


----------



## Xiammes (May 20, 2014)

Its pokemon, there isn't much more too it unless you want to get into competitive battling.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2014)

You should catch up in chronological order so that you understand references.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

These things actually carry over from one to the next?


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2014)

How out of the loop are you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

Mider T said:


> How out of the loop are you?



I played PS3 games for the last year and before that I didn't have a current gen system. I got a 3DS for Smash Brothers and Bravely Default. I haven't really kept up with much else on the system. The games I have are: 

Bravely Default
Yoshi's Island DS
Mario Kart 7
Mario Golf 
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy VI (Best one)
Mario 3D Land
that Princess Peach game is around here somewhere 
And one of those Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

Yes, you should definitely like it.

The original starters are in it, and you get to choose one of them. To top it off, they all have new mega evolutions 

The release of X/Y was accompanied by a new OVA that retells the story of Red from the original games, too. All in all, I'd say this game was pretty clearly trying to reach out to old fans as well as new.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

I might have to check out this OVA...in completely legal ways.


----------



## Wan (May 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> These things actually carry over from one to the next?



Story-wise, no they really don't.  I hadn't played a Pokemon game since Gen 3 (X/Y is Gen 6) and I didn't feel like I was missing anything.

X/Y feels in places like it's going for nostalgia for the people who played the original games.  In particular, after the first gym you get to choose one of the classic Red/Blue starters -- Charmander, Squirtle, or Bulbasaur.  Past that, Pokemon has changed very little over the years structurally.  You travel across the land to beat 8 gym leaders and get their badges.  Those badges and HM techniques allow you to access further areas of the game world.  Along the way, you have periodic encounters with your rivals (who are just as much your friends as they are rivals in this game) and you foil the devious schemes of a villainous organization, this time called Team Flare.  At the end, when you have all the badges, you confront the Elite Four and then the Pokemon Champion.

In general I loved it.  It's Pokemon; you catch Pokemon, train them and customize their move sets, and you battle.  It's the same fun and addictive experience that it's always been.    The only nitpick I would give it is that it's a bit too easy, because the XP Share makes all 6 Pokemon in your party gain experience from every battle simultaneously when active.  On the other hand, that does reduce a lot of the grinding for XP that can get annoying about Pokemon, which is welcome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

Fuck it, going to Walmart to buy it now.


----------



## Wan (May 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fuck it, going to Walmart to buy it now.



Good decision.


----------



## Lortastic (May 20, 2014)

Pokemon is timeless so yeah, run to that Walmart!


----------



## Zeit (May 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> after the first gym you get to choose one of the classic Red/Blue starters -- Charmander, Squirtle, or Bulbasaur.





Damn it Wan I'd just got to the point where I was talking myself out of buying a 3DS for Alpha Sapphire and you drop this on me.


----------



## ElementX (May 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fuck it, going to Walmart to buy it now.



NO, I'M TOO LATE!!!

I was going to warn him to turn the EXP SHARE off, it makes the game too easy! We must not lose this potential fan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

ElementX said:


> NO, I'M TOO LATE!!!
> 
> I was going to warn him to turn the EXP SHARE off, it makes the game too easy! We must not lose this potential fan



The EXP Share, at least at the start is probably better left on. I might turn it off after I leave this second gym.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 20, 2014)

[youtube]3rMolADpRvY[/youtube]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

Thanks to you mother fuckers I was up till 7 AM.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 20, 2014)

sounds like a _you_ problem.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The EXP Share, at least at the start is probably better left on. I might turn it off after I leave this second gym.



I always hated grinding, it's a god send for me and YES I've been here since R/B/Y! 

Level em up to a level you want and then cut if off if you want more challenge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2014)

That's the plan right there. I am going to need to make sure I balance playing this with Bravely Default.


----------



## Alita (May 21, 2014)

This gen is meant to appeal to 1st gen fans so you should definately get it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2014)

I went ahead and got it. Avoiding playing it now.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2014)

Why avoid it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2014)

I have other stuff to do and I need to actually get some work done tonight lol.


----------



## Wan (May 21, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thanks to you mother fuckers I was up till 7 AM.



You're welcome! :33


----------



## Island (May 21, 2014)

Solid games. I like them.

As far as entertainment value goes, they're definitely enjoyable, and as far as getting back into the series, yeah, they're good for that too. The games are really accommodating toward older players, especially with the appearance of older Pok?mon. Some of the mechanics have changed, and there are a lot more moves, which might be confusing for older players, but that's what we're here for, I guess. Either that, or .

The story is decent too. As of the later generations, a lot of the characters, gym leaders, villains, etc, have a lot more depth to them. They have actual backstories, motives, etc, etc, that really make them come alive.

I definitely recommend playing some of the older games too. I can't say that there was any that I disliked.


----------



## Xell (May 22, 2014)

Go for it. It's my favourite gen since gen 2.


----------

